# straight peat moss



## erin (Feb 13, 2009)

we use the cypress mulch its great and all.But could you use just straight moss for your substrate?


----------



## omgtaylorg (Feb 13, 2009)

i saw a mixture of peatmoss and some eco earth or something as a substrate before at a pet store, but other than that ive never seen peatmoss alone or mixed with anything else as a substrate. Whats making you consider not using cypress anymore? I use cypress mixed with eco earth aka coconut dirt and it works great.


----------



## erin (Feb 14, 2009)

well moslty because we had problems with little gray woodbugs. but i just changed it and bleached the area out and mixed cypress and eco earth and so far I have yet to see any bugs.


----------



## Schnab (Feb 14, 2009)

I've used peat moos mixed with planter's soil and/or coconut husk. I had no trouble with mine and my tegu loved to dig and toss the clumps of moss around. If you can find those dried out bricks, go for it.

I find it gives it a real natural look.


----------

